# New 811 P4.20 Download ?



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Turned on TV this morning, and found receiver in standby.
Noticed my local OTA stations loaded quicker, so I checked and found that the current software is P4.20.
Didn't see any announcement, anybody know what was changed ?

Walt


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

No idea, though P420 isn't all that new. The first phase of roll-out was Oct 30. Seems it's been widespread for awhile now, but I haven't tried to track that.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

sure the 840 gets an update. 921 anyone?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

penguin44 said:


> sure the 840 gets an update. 921 anyone?


What he said!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

penguin44 said:


> sure the 840 gets an update. 921 anyone?


Better avoid to force it out - you'll end up with totally useless DVR ! :nono2:


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

they still deploy the 811 as a 381 so they have reason to keep updating


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Better avoid to force it out - you'll end up with totally useless DVR ! :nono2:


If only they would roll the 921 back to L278, sans the daylight savings time settings. It was the change in DST start and end dates that started the "L33x" debacle. Every s/w version in the 30's had serious problems. I guess they gave up after the current L332. Sadly my problems began with L332 while others had issues with the earlier "30's".


----------

